# Return tickets on tourist visa?



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi - just wanted to ask you good people about the tourist visa. 

If someone comes on a tourist visa, do the need to have a return ticket booked? Could they be rejected on arrival if they don't have one?

Just thinking that when my partner comes to visit we might want to wait and see as to how many weeks he stays, and not lock in a certain date before he comes. 

Just wondering if that's an issue with arrivals 

Thanks


----------



## missngel (Nov 4, 2011)

I have asked the same question in another thread so i will delete it
Hopefully someone is able to answer our question


----------



## Neets (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Kangaroogirl, I'm not exactly sure of the policy but what my husband who was on a tourist visa did was book a return ticket to return to UK within three months of arrival but we got a flexi pass (travel agents like STA offer these) whereby my husband could change the return date anytime within the year. His understanding was that you had to book the return ticket home within the three months so as not to flag to immigration that you are intending to stay longer and outstay the visa...


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

My Australian husband took me a one way ticket in my 3 months tourist visa(single entry).And there is no drama in the airport when I check-in. And he got my return ticket one week before my visa runs out.


----------



## Neets (Aug 6, 2012)

abc said:


> My Australian husband took me a one way ticket in my 3 months tourist visa(single entry).And there is no drama in the airport when I check-in. And he got my return ticket one week before my visa runs out.


Must be ok then. I think we were a little paranoid and hence why we got the return ticket..


----------

